# Extraordinary Quota Work Permit



## biyer009 (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anyone have any information on about Extraordinary Quota Work Permit. 
In the form BI-1738 there is a section under quota work permit called Extraordinary Quota Work Permit


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This is a great kind of a work permit issued to certain number of foreigners who have extraordinary skills and/or qualifications. The foreigner issued with a work permit for persons with extraordinary skills or qualifications will be authorized to conduct work even when at the time the permit is issued he or she does not have prospective employer.

Also, the holder of this permit will be allowed to conduct work outside his or her category unless the Minister of Home Affairs determines otherwise.

It is different to the Exceptional Skills Work Permit.


----------



## biyer009 (Nov 27, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> This is a great kind of a work permit issued to certain number of foreigners who have extraordinary skills and/or qualifications. The foreigner issued with a work permit for persons with extraordinary skills or qualifications will be authorized to conduct work even when at the time the permit is issued he or she does not have prospective employer.
> 
> Also, the holder of this permit will be allowed to conduct work outside his or her category unless the Minister of Home Affairs determines otherwise.
> 
> It is different to the Exceptional Skills Work Permit.


Hi LegalMan, Thanks for the information. Is there any information which tells which skills classify as extraordinary skills? . I have in my 6 year career worked under different streams of IT in business as well as technical projects.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Extraordinary Skills do belong to a rough list, but in essence you must build a case of evidence for yourself. Articles that you have published in journals seem to count a great deal towards this, as does membership of relevant authority bodies.


----------



## biyer009 (Nov 27, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Extraordinary Skills do belong to a rough list, but in essence you must build a case of evidence for yourself. Articles that you have published in journals seem to count a great deal towards this, as does membership of relevant authority bodies.


Hi LegalMan, Thanks Again, Please could you point me towards those journals?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, I can't, because each field has its own journals. For example, in biology, it could be any scientific journal covering biological topics.


----------



## biyer009 (Nov 27, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> No, I can't, because each field has its own journals. For example, in biology, it could be any scientific journal covering biological topics.


Oh Sorry... I mis read your comment. I am a bit drunk and depressed. need to go to S.A by any means. As my GF is stuck thee on an ICT


----------



## biyer009 (Nov 27, 2013)

biyer009 said:


> Oh Sorry... I mis read your comment. I am a bit drunk and depressed. need to go to S.A by any means. As my GF is stuck thee on an ICT


I Havent Published anything yet. But is membership iitpsa good enough?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Alone, no, that membership is not enough. As I said, you need to build a case of evidence.


----------



## biyer009 (Nov 27, 2013)

Would testimonials by previous employers/ clients help build up a case for extraordinary skills?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Perhaps, but not much.


----------

